# Bugs or Insul-Taps



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When the need arises, I use the preinsulated type. My only gripe with them is that the corks fall out, so I still wrap them with a round of tape.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Haven't used a split bolt in years. I also tape the corks. The clear taps by Illsco are nice but discolor* after time and some models have hard plastic ends that I have seen fall out when pushed on.


*discolour For our English friends


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah, I tape them also.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm actually finding less and less uses for either the split bolt or the preinsulated bug. For gutter work, lately I'm stuck on using distribution blocks. For ordinary splices and single taps from #6 and larger, I'm hooked on H-Taps.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

PDB's are great if the durn supply houses would just stock them.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> PDB's are great if the durn supply houses would just stock them.


I think I'm spoiled in that regard. My preferred supply house (Tristate Electric/Hagemeyer North America) has a regional distribution warehouse that's right in my town. If it's not in stock at the store, they just have my ticket print at the warehouse, I drive 10 minutes, and pick it up at the warehouse's will-call desk. Very seldom do I ever have to wait even till the next day on anything. The store manager can even get into the distribution warehouse after hours if there's an emergency.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I like the Polaris connectors, but I find various crimp devices and snap on covers to be about a fourth to a third the price. I got tired of losing the good connectors on my temporary overhead connects and went to crimps. I never did like bugs.

I'm getting real discouraged any more about what supply houses do stock and find myself stocking more and more odd (and not so odd sometimes) stuff in the warehouse. A lot of houses seem to have been content to let the big box stores get the best of them on resi stuff, and just lately they've been able to match wire prices on NM-B and THWN-THHN-MTW type. You know there's a problem when a union shop is backed up at a big box store loading up THHN by the pallet. There should have been more pressure to keep the big box retail pricing above the supply house wholesale price on a lot of stuff - but that's another rant.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> You know there's a problem when a union shop is backed up at a big box store loading up THHN by the pallet.


They've actually published a document through their "Electri-21" front called "Procurement Strategies for Increased Profitability" that lists this as one method.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

itsunclebill said:


> I like the Polaris connectors, but I find various crimp devices and snap on covers to be about a fourth to a third the price.


I think I pay about 85 cents for an H-tap and 4 dollars for the cover. The Insulilnks are about 2 dollars, and require no cover. I like the Polaris bugs very much when space is tight, or when I'm doing something hot in tight quarters.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I think I pay about 85 cents for an H-tap and 4 dollars for the cover. The Insulilnks are about 2 dollars, and require no cover. I like the Polaris bugs very much when space is tight, or when I'm doing something hot in tight quarters.


I routinly use Polaris myself, but when working hot I prefer using Insul eaters for that. Live gutter taps come to mind.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The thing about the centralized supply warehouse is if you live AWAY from the warehouse, you ask the counter help, hey gotta any wirenuts, 12-2 ECT, the counter help answer NO but we can have it here tomorrow.

WHAT NO wirenuts are you NUTS.


----------

